# Waterfest....who is going?



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Last year I took my deisel Quantum but this year I plan to go with my Fox and hopefully meet up some other Foxers. I thought I would post it here as well. The _odd_ school cars need to stick together. Anybody taking a Quantum this year?


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (DubbinChris)*

I should be there but prob not driving the QSW. Will definitely check out any quantums though.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_I should be there but prob not driving the QSW. Will definitely check out any quantums though.

Too bad...it looks like you're pretty close to it. I actually hiked the AT through the water gap a few weeks ago.
Anyway, come say hi if I'm hanging out near my gray Fox wagon.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (DubbinChris)*

I wish I could bring the new QSW, but shoulder surgery in about 2 weeks is going to nix that. I'll be missing Waterfest outright AGAIN this year!!!






















Someone can buy my 84 Quantum TD wagon (129k) and bring it down there!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Someone can buy my 84 Quantum TD wagon (129k) and bring it down there!









Sha....if only. It would certainly save me the trouble of converting my Quantum wagon.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (DubbinChris)*

Was that you who bought the one from Maine? The autotragic beige wagon?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Yup that was me


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (DubbinChris)*

So you're swapping it to a 5-speed? And same gas engine? Need a tranny and shifter or are you all set? And starter? I've got a bunch of parts if you need them.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Too bad...it looks like you're pretty close to it. I actually hiked the AT through the water gap a few weeks ago.
Anyway, come say hi if I'm hanging out near my gray Fox wagon.


I'll look for you.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest....who is going? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_So you're swapping it to a 5-speed? And same gas engine? Need a tranny and shifter or are you all set? And starter? I've got a bunch of parts if you need them.

I'll prob swap to 5-sp at some point...You might be too far to get a tranny from...but perhaps shifter....cluster...etc. Considering swapping to diesel at some point as well. I picture it as a grease converted road trip car at some point.


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_

I'll look for you.

Excellent! I'll prob only be there on Saturday though.


----------

